# Bisexual moms



## Beautifulchicago (Aug 12, 2018)

I am married and a mother to a beautiful little boy. I have been bisexual my entire life but never have been able to come out because my family is not accepting. I tried to talk to my husband about it but he didn’t seem too thrilled so I had to kind of try to make the feelings go away but I can’t it is a part of me. I would never cheat on my husband because I absolutely love and respect my family but I would love to find another bisexual mom out there like myself who I can vent to and relate with. I’m slim an attractive and would love to meet another great friend!! Is anyone out there??! Send me a message I’d love to hear from you! I live in the Northwest suburbs in Illinois!!


----------



## mirandawhyte (Jun 20, 2018)

Does your husband know about this? Does he allow you to find bisexual moms?


----------



## laurenWanders (Aug 19, 2018)

Totally understand! My husband had always known, but i dont get out there anymore... Plus as a mother, its a confusing weight on the children.. Before i was a mother i was involved in a threeway relationship. Although there kids were used to it... They were highly confused with their own sexuality. 

I understand as a bisexual woman, to have that CRAVE. i nearly passed out whrn a beautiful woman smiled at me in the supermarket the other day.. Even though my husband knows what i am.. Its still not right to play around.. But you never got a taste of what craves you, so its eating you alive!! Ugh. Maybe continue to talk to him about it.. U never know! (Just dont bring a woman home for the both of you! You will not like the outcome!)


----------



## PiedPippet (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm a bisexual mom, my husband has known since before we were married, but I think he's a little uncomfortable with it. Oh well, he knew what he married! I would never cheat on him, i just like to look at beautiful women. 😉


----------



## JShack26 (Sep 5, 2020)

I suppose I don't understand the real purpose of you being in a marriage if you secretly want to be with a woman? I would consider that disrespectful as a whole to your entire family. Stay true to who you are. Its better to be loved for who you are on the inside. I'm sure if your husband isn't into that, he would rather you go be happy and himself find a woman who can love being with just him and not out trying to meet other bisexual women. Please do yourself Right be happy be who You Are ♡


----------



## Jack Brown (Nov 15, 2020)

:wink: hi


----------



## WolandPetrov (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh, not an easy situation, as I think. I hope that you are okay


----------



## Bayley Whitley (Jul 28, 2020)

Beautifulchicago said:


> I am married and a mother to a beautiful little boy. I have been bisexual my entire life but never have been able to come out because my family is not accepting. I tried to talk to my husband about it but he didn't seem too thrilled so I had to kind of try to make the feelings go away but I can't it is a part of me. I would never cheat on my husband because I absolutely love and respect my family but I would love to find another bisexual mom out there like myself who I can vent to and relate with. I'm slim an attractive and would love to meet another great friend!! Is anyone out there??! Send me a message I'd love to hear from you! I live in the Northwest suburbs in Illinois!!


Hello, i read your quote and i have a perfect proposal for you. This site meet your perfect match will help with your problem.


----------

